
Hyperlinks are broken. 3 ideas for improvement. - Jan_jw
https://medium.com/de-correspondent/links-are-broken-these-three-alternatives-have-improved-our-readers-reading-experience-796c302c8930#.chsg1m1vp
======
devnonymous
As an Indian growing up in the 90's, I went thru' the perhaps unique situation
during the growth of the Web, where hyperlinks were targeted for breadth but
the existing connection speed enforced the decision on you whether you'd stay
with the article (ie: depth) versus whether you'd explore (ie: breadth).
Honestly, it was a pretty hard decision and while I think this is a good
effort to question something fundamental to the Web and how we interact with
it, I'm not sure this well intentioned proposal would really work in the
absence of a physical limitation by bandwidth.

